# Gentilicios despectivos o coloquiales usados en vuestros paises/"Gentilicios" contemptuous or colloquials in your country



## MORTIMER

Me gustaría que hablaramos en este topic sobre aquellos gentilicios despectivos o en tono coloquial más usados en vuestros países, y si se puede explicar la razón o el nacimiento de el gentilicio en cuestión siempre teniendo en cuenta el respeto que hay en estos foros , dando por hecho que nadie se va a molestar y teniendo claro que está prohibido utilizar los despectivos para dirigirte a alguien

En España por ejemplo se utiliza:
Franceses-Gabachos
Ingleses, alemanes, estadounidenses-Guiri. Creo que guiri viene de la pronunciación literal de "where`s" que utilizanban los turistas 
Sudamericanos-Sudaca, claramente despectivo
Argentinos- no es que tengan uno claro, pero les asociamos con expresiones como ché, pive, boludo...
Estadounidenses-Yankees
Italianos-Spaghettis
Holandeses-Tulipanes
(desde Marruecos a Afganistán)-Moros
Gibraltareños-Llanitos, es aceptado por los gibraltareños
Aragoneses-Maños
Carbayones-Oviedo




Los españoles somos llamados Gallegos en Argentina, Cuba, Venezuela si no me equivoco, no se si será despectivo, a mi por lo menos no me molesta mucho


-----

I`d like we talk about those contemptuous or colloquials gentilicios more used in your country and if it is possible explain the reason of this use, always with respect and hoping nobody gets angry with this topic

I don´t know how to translate gentilicio in English
Gentilicio:
France-French(people of France, not the language)
Germany-German
etc...


----------



## Yulia Alex

Los rusos tienen un genticilio curioso de los alemanes. A todas las naciones las llamamos con sus nombres etnicos, digamos. Y a los alemanes les llamamamos nemets lo que literalmente quiere decir mudo. Y ese gentilicio es el unico para los alemanes, y es oficial y se pone en los documentos internacionales.
Recibieron este gentilicio extrano en la epoca del zar Pedro I. Aquel invito a muchos ingenieros y otrod especialistas de los paises como Prusia (?), Holanda etc. y claro que no hablaban ruso. Por eso se comunicaban como mudos con los rusos.
Durante la segunda guerra mundial les llamaban a veces Fritz, lo que era despectivo, pero ahora se considera una nineria llamarles asi


----------



## mjscott

Mexicans - spics, taco-benders, chili-chokers, greasers, wetbacks, beaners

These are ALL derogatory.

Canadians - Canuks
Depends on who you're talking to if it is derogatory or not.

Oklahomans - Okies--also used for all who migrated west during the Great Depression--derogatory.

Arkansans - Arkies


----------



## luis masci

En Argentina:
Bolivianos – bolitas
Paraguayos- paraguas
Franceses- franchutes 
Generalmente usados en un tono más bien peyorativo.
Estadounidenses- yankees o yanquis (puede ser peyorativo o no)
Judíos – rusos (si, ya se que no son rusos pero así se les llama aquí. Será porque los primeros que vinieron eran judíos- rusos o porque lisa y llanamente la gente confundía sus lugares de procedencia)
Españoles- gallegos (creo que los primeros inmigrantes procedían de Galicia. De allí que el apelativo se hizo extensivo a todos los españoles)
Italianos- tanos
Estos últimos no son peyorativos.


----------



## alexacohen

Bueno, no sé si lo que dices es del todo cierto, Mortimer.
Yo te diría que son peyorativos o no dependiendo mucho de cómo se digan y en qué contexto se digan.
Yo he oído a muchos sudamericanos de diferentes países definirse a sí mismos como sudacas. Lo mismo te podría decir de los maños. Y a mi marido le llamo monsieur gabacho sin ningún problema. Y los de Lepe están orgullosos de ser leperos, por cierto.
Y también he oído escupir el gentilicio "catalán" o "vasco"con tal nivel de odio y desprecio como para convertirlo en una palabrota. Y lo mismo podría decirte de "español".
Es una opinión, en todo caso. Me gustaría saber si alguien está de acuerdo conmigo.


----------



## ireney

Moderator's note: If this thread turns into a list it will have to be closed.(see the rules and guidelines)


----------



## luis masci

alexacohen said:


> Me gustaría saber si alguien está de acuerdo conmigo.


Por cierto que sí. Todo depende de la intencionalidad del orador.


----------



## Macunaíma

Na Argentina nós brasileiros somos também conhecidos como _macaquitos _. Eu suponho que isso se deva ao fato de grande parte da população brasileira ser negra. Eu não acredito que isso seja racismo por parte dos argentinos, mas apenas um termo mais ou menos depreciativo para provocar os brasileiros.

Um falecido político brasileiro, Leonel Brizola, ex-senador e ex-governador do Rio Grande do Sul, sempre dizia, jocosamente, quando o Brasil passava por um mau momento econômico e os políticos se revelavam incompetentes como sempre: _"Os argentinos devem estar nos chamando de macaquitos novamente"._

_Macunaíma_


----------



## faranji

Macunaíma said:


> Na Argentina nós brasileiros somos também conhecidos como _macaquitos _


 
This is interesting. I've always found that claim puzzling, dear Macu, as I'm yet to know any Argentinian who actually uses that term. Many an Argentinian told me he'd never heard that word in his life. Even more, a few of those I asked were convinced it must've been a myth invented by the Brazilian themselves!

Curiously enough, according to Google, there're almost two times Brazilian websites featuring the word macaquitos than there're Spanish-language ones.

Now, the term _brasuca_, that's an altogether different thing. 

Maybe any of our Southern neighbours can elaborate on this.


----------



## mandarinita

¿Sí? Nunca escuché macaquitos :-o
Sí escuché brasuca... y por lo general lo dicen de mal modo (no de mi parte... suelen ser muy alegres para decirles algo malo ^^ jejeje)

También le decimos yoruguas a los uruguayos... pasando lo mismo que con brasuca para los brasileros.

Depende mucho de quien lo diga... no sé si tanto del contexto. Creo que va en cada uno por qué lo dice.


----------



## luis masci

A verdade é que eu nunca ouvi falar “ macaquitos”. Mas pensei que tal vez poda ser usado no Buenos Aires e por  isso eu não o conheco. 
(espero que poda entender meu “portuñol” )


----------



## Macunaíma

faranji said:


> This is interesting. I've always found that claim puzzling, dear Macu, as I'm yet to know any Argentinian who actually uses that term.


 
Seja como for, o fato é que é engraçado, e talvez por isso o "mito" do _macaquito_ sobreviva. Não me espanta que o termo não seja mesmo usado, mas eu gostava de pensar que sim . Ao se retirar-lhe as conotações racistas, não deixa de ter certa justeza...

No entanto, segundo meu avô, que era diplomata e já trabalhou em alguns organismos multilaterais, essa palavra corria, sim, nos círculos diplomáticos argentinos para se referir a nós. Diplomatas, vocês sabem, são muito intrigantes e fofoqueiros .

_Macunaíma_


----------



## lletraferida

En rumano se llama NEMŢI (Ţ= TZ) a los alemanes. No es despectivo, es mas - nunca se le llama _aleman _a un aleman, sino que se le dice asi. Ahora me doy cuenta de que esta palabra es posible que la hayamos prestado del ruso... como los rusos estan tan cerca... (por los que no lo saben, el rumano tiene raices latinas). 
Y a los italianos se les dice Macaronari - tendra que ver con el consumo de macarrones. Yo no lo uso, lo considero despectivo, pero hay otros que lo usan sin problemas, como si fuera sinonimo de italiano y lo dicen sin ninguna maldad. 

Y una pregunta para los de America latina. Ya no se les llama _gringos_ a los estadounidenses ? 

lletraferida


----------



## luis masci

lletraferida said:


> Y una pregunta para los de America latina. Ya no se les llama _gringos_ a los estadounidenses ?


En realidad la palabra “gringo” no tiene un significado uniforme en toda Latinoamérica. 
Mientras en algunos países como México se usa principalmente para denominar a los estadounidenses, en otros se usa para los extranjeros en general. 
Aquí en Argentina se usaba para los italianos, pero como ya no vienen más (los únicos italianos que quedan son los sobrevivientes de la última gran camada de ellos llegados hasta mediados del siglo pasado) ahora se les llama gringos a los que son rubios (aunque sean nacionales nomás).

Pao Pao, ojo con hacer listas ya que a Ireney no le gustan y amenazó con cerrar la thread.


----------



## mandarinita

Gringo en Argentina entendemos de quién se trata, pero les decimos yankees igual. ^^


----------



## MORTIMER

alexacohen said:


> Bueno, no sé si lo que dices es del todo cierto, Mortimer.
> Yo te diría que son peyorativos o no dependiendo mucho de cómo se digan y en qué contexto se digan.
> Yo he oído a muchos sudamericanos de diferentes países definirse a sí mismos como sudacas. Lo mismo te podría decir de los maños. Y a mi marido le llamo monsieur gabacho sin ningún problema. Y los de Lepe están orgullosos de ser leperos, por cierto.
> Y también he oído escupir el gentilicio "catalán" o "vasco"con tal nivel de odio y desprecio como para convertirlo en una palabrota. Y lo mismo podría decirte de "español".
> Es una opinión, en todo caso. Me gustaría saber si alguien está de acuerdo conmigo.


 

No conozo un solo sudamericano que esté deacuerdo con "sudaca", creía que era claramente despectivo. Sin embargo gabacho para los franceses si que puede depender del tono empleado


----------



## DickHavana

Coincido con Alexacohen en que una palabra, sin ser despectiva, puede serlo dependiendo del tono en que se usa. Coincido en sus ejemplos sobre gentilicios como "vasco", "catalán", "andaluz", "valenciano", "murciano", "español", etc., en ese sentido.

Del mismo modo, palabras que son teóricamente despectivas, son usadas muchas veces de forma natural y sin ninguna connotación. Un ejemplo clásico en España es la palabra "moro", que aunque algunos norteafricanos digan que no les molesta la mayoría sí reconocerá que le suena realmente ofensivo, y creo que no podemos negar que a día de hoy es un término bastante peyorativo. Y sin embargo, mucha gente mayor, por ejemplo, jamás te dirá "magrebí", "norteafricano" o "marroquí", sino "moro". Y lo harán sin ningún sentimiento despectivo.

Supongo que en el caso de "moro", es una palabra que está culturalmente arraigada en España desde hace siglos, y como bien dice Mortimer incluye a todos los musulmanes, da igual que sean del norte de Africa o que vengan de Bangladesh. 

En el caso de "sudaca", es una aportación bastante reciente y creo que no se puede negar que quien la usa lo hace inevitablemente con cierto desprecio. De hecho, es tan reciente que no es una palabra que use la gente mayor. Que haya gente de América Latina que la acepte es otro punto, pero creo que es inequívocamente despectiva.

En cuanto a "maño", vivo cerca de Aragón y jamás me ha sonado despectiva ni pienso que a los aragoneses se lo parezca. Más bien lo definiría como un gentilicio "simpático" que creo que se basa en la cantidad de veces que un aragonés era capaz de usar la muletilla "maño" cada vez que hablaba. De hecho, ellos son los primeros que la usan para definirse.

Saludosss
Gero arte


----------



## carzante

Aquí en el Reino de Galicia, los gentilicios despectivos se limitan a

Turco (de A Coruña)
Portugués (de Vigo)

Imaginad quiénes son los principales "usuarios" de cada uno de ellos...


----------



## DickHavana

carzante said:


> Aquí en el Reino de Galicia, los gentilicios despectivos se limitan a
> 
> Turco (de A Coruña)
> Portugués (de Vigo)
> 
> Imaginad quiénes son los principales "usuarios" de cada uno de ellos...




Todo un ejemplo de laconismo_ galego_ 

Me pica la curiosidad. ¿Sabes si hay alguna explicación de por qué a los de la Coruña se les llama "turcos"?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

El tono lo es todo en estos casos. Si a mí alguien me dice cariñosamente "polaquilla", no voy a enfadarme; en cambio, si oigo por ahí a alguien decir "¡Esos polacos!", sin lugar a dudas me voy a ofender. Para la info de todos: en el resto de España, muchas personas nos llaman "*polacos*" a los catalanes . Hay castellahohablantes residentes en Cataluña, para nada integrados, que ahora a los catalanohablantes nos llaman "*catalanufos*". Muy feo, creo yo. Y luego nosotros mismos nos denominamos "*Pa* *amb tomàquet*", porque aquí es muy típico comer pan con tomate... 

Aquí en Cataluña, en la época de la posguerra, los autóctonos utilizaban mucho los términos *murciano* o *charnego* para denominar a los que venían de fuera, independientemente de si eran o no murcianos o charnegos. De nuevo, el tono lo dice todo, pero sí os diré que más bien son palabras que se pronunciaban con un tono despectivo.

*Maño* no está para nada connotado negativamente: mi tío mayor nació en Zaragoza (mi abuelo paterno también era de ahí) y ser maño es motivo de orgullo. Además, al parecer viene de _magno_ (o sea que... ¿qué mejor?)

Lo de *tulipanes* para los holandeses jamás lo había oído... ¡Es simpático! 

¡Besos a todos!


----------



## irene.acler

Tengo una pregunta. En el post #4 se dice que se llaman a los italianos como _tanos_. Qué significa exactamente?


----------



## carzante

DickHavana: es cierto que fuera de Galicia no son muy sonados los gentilicios despectivos de "turco" y "portugués" (pronúnciese _purtuguésh _para mayor ofensa ), y casi nadie los conoce.

Es fácil deducir el motivo del despectivo "portugués" -pronunciado como se quisiere-; respecto al de "turco", ni yo mismo estoy seguro al 100%. La teoría con más visos de autenticidad idea dice que en 1992, en las costas herculinas encalló un petrolero que respondía al nombre de "Mar Egeo"...

El que tenga oídos, que oiga. Saludiños a todos!


----------



## alexacohen

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> El tono lo es todo en estos casos. Si a mí alguien me dice cariñosamente "polaquilla", no voy a enfadarme; en cambio, si oigo por ahí a alguien decir "¡Esos polacos!", sin lugar a dudas me voy a ofender. Para la info de todos: en el resto de España, muchas personas nos llaman "*polacos*" a los catalanes .


 
Hola Tradu,
Nunca había oído lo de "polaquiya" (grafía andaluza).  Con un abuelo catalán, ¿me puedo apuntar a ser 1/4 de "polaquiya" a partir de ya? 

Mortimer, te puedo asegurar que los sudamericanos que conozco (y son muchos) se llaman entre ellos "sudaca" sin ningún ánimo peyorativo.
El tono, como dice Tradu, lo es todo.


----------



## faranji

MORTIMER said:


> No conozo un solo sudamericano que esté deacuerdo con "sudaca"


 
Pues haberlos haylos. 

(Aquí se ve mejor)


----------



## DickHavana

El término que me suena más reciente y desagradable lo he oído varias veces respecto a los ecuatorianos: "pokemon", supongo que porque son de baja estatura y con rasgos levemente orientales. Ahora no me digais que es un término que usan entre ellos. 

El equivalente en el País Vasco a "charnego" era "maketo" y, ya en los años 60, "koreano". El opuesto podía ser "baskorro" o cosas como "habláis como los perros". A día de hoy, lo de "maketo" creo que se usa más como broma que como otra cosa, en plan tengo 1/4 de maketo y cosas así. 

En Navarra, en los últimos tiempos, y visto que desde determinados sectores se ha promovido como poco menos que una herejía ser o sentirse a la vez vasco y navarro (bien por origen, bien por ascendiente, bien por decisión personal), yo me suelo definir como "asconavarro". 

Respecto a que los sudamericanos se denominen entre ellos como "sudacas", lo desconocía, pero creo que eso no quita para que en su origen, y cuando lo dice un español, la palabra suele ser en un 99'9 %, ofensiva. Creo que no sería de cualquier modo el primer caso de palabra despreciativa para definir a una comunidad que acaba siendo adoptado con cierto orgullo reivindicativo por elementos de la misma. No se me ocurre ahora ningún ejemplo pero los hay.

En ese sentido, la misma palabra "bereber", tan políticamente correcta hoy, parece que viene, según unas fuentes, del latín "barbari", (la DRAE por contra lo hace provenir del árabe clásico), siendo en cualquier caso una palabra que comienza como burla onomatopéyica ("ber-bere-ber") de una gente supuestamente más culta hacia otros que consideraban como inferiores culturalmente y de los que hacían burla de un lenguaje que a sus "refinados oídos" sonaba farragoso.


Saludosss
Gero arte


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

alexacohen said:


> Hola Tradu,
> Nunca había oído lo de "polaquiya" (grafía andaluza). Con un abuelo catalán, ¿me puedo apuntar a ser 1/4 de "polaquiya" a partir de ya?
> 
> Mortimer, te puedo asegurar que los sudamericanos que conozco (y son muchos) se llaman entre ellos "sudaca" sin ningún ánimo peyorativo.
> El tono, como dice Tradu, lo es todo.


 
Pues sí: un poco polaca sí eres, ¡teniendo abuelo catalán!  Si no me equivoco, en TV3 hay un programa de humor político de gran éxito llamado "Polonia". Digo si no me equivoco puesto que no tengo tele y no controlo mucho la cuestión. Pero sí: los catalanes somos polacos según mucha gente... Y Montalbán escribió un libro llamado "Un polaco en la corte del rey".

De dónde viene lo de polaco, no te sé decir... ¡Y mira que lo leí en alguna parte! Según una amiga, es porque no nos entienden, pero creo que hay otra explicación histórica más seria: ya indagaré.

Un beso de la "polaquilla"


----------



## DickHavana

En un libro sobre la historia de la Mafia encuentro varios apelativos referidos a italianos y mediterráneos en general.

*Dago*: término inglés despectivo que se refería sobre todo a italianos y españoles, usado a primeros del siglo XX en Estados Unidos. Ignoro su origen o significado, pero sería un equivalente a la inversa de nuestro "sudaca".

*Greaseballs*: Término norteamericano despectivo respecto a los mediterráneos e hispanos, no sé si por su uso excesivo de la brillantina o porque los veían "grasientos".
*
Moustache Petes*: Denominación despectiva norteamericana a los emigrantes italianos, que eran mayoritariamente de Sicilia y el sur de Italia. Viendo algunas fotos de la época, se entiende fácilmente por qué les pusieron ese apelativo.

*Zips: *Este último suena a día de hoy curiosamente moderno:Los mafiosos italo-americanos que supuestamente contactaron con sus "primos de Sicilia" en los años 50-60 para operaciones de tráfico de drogas, no dejaban de considerar a los sicilianos como una especie de "primos pobres", y parece que se mofaban de ellos llamándoles "*zips"* en alusión a la rapidez con la que hablaban en siciliano.

Saludos
Gero arte


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
Dejo un enlace que da algunas pistas a "polaco" = catalán.
Debo decir, que en mis entornos, muchos lo saben, bastantes lo ignoran y casi nadie lo dice.

http://www.vespito.net/mvm/blas.html (si no está permitido, pido disculpas y que me lo borren).

Y para un madrileño, el catalán (si no se habla super-rápido) es mucho más comprensible que el euskera  = ná de ná. 

Saludos


----------



## DickHavana

ena 63 said:


> Y para un madrileño, el catalán (si no se habla super-rápido) es mucho más comprensible que el euskera  = ná de ná.
> 
> Saludos



El euskera resulta incomprensible para los mismos vascos. Hay que tener los RHs muy en su sitio para aprenderlo y hablarlo bien 

Hasta la unificación lingüística que supuso el _batua_, las variantes regionales eran tan diferenciadas que incluso entre localidades casi vecinas podía ser difícil entenderse. A lo mejor es por eso que los vascos hemos sido siempre tan parcos en palabras, y creo que es la explicación última de por qué a los vascos se nos da tan mal ligar. 

Saludos
Gero arte


----------



## alexacohen

DickHavana said:


> El término que me suena más reciente y desagradable lo he oído varias veces respecto a los ecuatorianos: "pokemon", supongo que porque son de baja estatura y con rasgos levemente orientales. Ahora no me digais que es un término que usan entre ellos.
> 
> Saludosss
> Gero arte


 
Dick,
No conozco lo de "pokemon", nunca lo había oído. Así que no te puedo decir nada. 
Como con un abuelo catalán ya he quedado definida como 1/4 polaca, y mi otro abuelo era navarro, ¿Qué otro peyorativo puedo aplicarme ?.
Y,
"Nadie ha disho cómo noh yamái peyorativamente a loh andaluse..." 
Que algún nombre hemos de tener, ¿no? Si no, es discriminación.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

alexacohen said:


> Dick,
> No conozco lo de "pokemon", nunca lo había oído. Así que no te puedo decir nada.
> Como con un abuelo catalán ya he quedado definida como 1/4 polaca, y mi otro abuelo era navarro, ¿Qué otro peyorativo puedo aplicarme ?.
> Y,
> "Nadie ha disho cómo noh yamái peyorativamente a loh andaluse..."
> Que algún nombre hemos de tener, ¿no? Si no, es discriminación.


 
Yo antes ya dije que en Cataluña, despectivamente, se llamaba "murciano" a todo aquel que llegaba del sur, fuese o no murciano; pero ya no se utiliza (¡gracias a Dios o a quien sea!).

Lo de Pokemon es MUY FUERTE... Lo encuentro horrible, vaya...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

DickHavana said:


> En un libro sobre la historia de la Mafia encuentro varios apelativos referidos a italianos y mediterráneos en general.
> 
> *Dago*: término inglés despectivo que se refería sobre todo a italianos y españoles, usado a primeros del siglo XX en Estados Unidos. Ignoro su origen o significado, pero sería un equivalente a la inversa de nuestro "sudaca".
> 
> *Greaseballs*: Término norteamericano despectivo respecto a los mediterráneos e hispanos, no sé si por su uso excesivo de la brillantina o porque los veían "grasientos".
> 
> *Moustache Petes*: Denominación despectiva norteamericana a los emigrantes italianos, que eran mayoritariamente de Sicilia y el sur de Italia. Viendo algunas fotos de la época, se entiende fácilmente por qué les pusieron ese apelativo.
> 
> *Zips: *Este último suena a día de hoy curiosamente moderno:Los mafiosos italo-americanos que supuestamente contactaron con sus "primos de Sicilia" en los años 50-60 para operaciones de tráfico de drogas, no dejaban de considerar a los sicilianos como una especie de "primos pobres", y parece que se mofaban de ellos llamándoles "*zips"* en alusión a la rapidez con la que hablaban en siciliano.
> 
> Saludos
> Gero arte


 
Y luego me he acordado de "Wap" (ésta es muy típica) cuyo origen está en _guappo_, palabra napolitana de claro origen español.

Steinbeck, cuando habla de los tipos que habitan en Cannery Row (fantastica novela - os la recomiendo) y da toda una lista de las procedencias, a los italianos los llama "waps".


----------



## alexacohen

Someone from Australia please confirm:
Brits are poms, Blue Med people are wogs, and Aussies are kangaroos or skips (from the wog perspective - Skippy the Bush Kangaroo). And of course, the yanks.

(from my cousin, who is a Brit married to an Aussie).


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Y los de Nueva Zelanda son kiwis: no sé si por el pajarraco o por la fruta


----------



## alexacohen

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Y los de Nueva Zelanda son kiwis: no sé si por el pajarraco o por la fruta


 
Por el pajarraco . Me había olvidado de los kiwis.
Pero mira por donde, nos hemos liberado de un montón de gentilicios de un plumazo:
Para un australiano, absolutamente todos nosotros, Dick, Mortimer, Ena63, Carzante, tú y yo, somos "wogs" .


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Y algo más local... A los de Barcelona, los del resto de Catalunya los llamamos "*Que macos*" ("¡Qué bonito!") y, ¿por qué? Pues porque cuando salen de la ciudad y van al campo o al mar, se quedan como maravillados y siempre dicen "Que maco!", con ese acento que los caracteriza ("kamacu...". Es despectivo porque quien los llama así lo hace porque piensa que, con tal comportamiento, hacen el primo y actúan como domingueros...

By the way, yo no soy de Barcelona, si bien vivo aquí...

Otra para los barceloneses a escala "catalana" sería "*pixapins*" o "meapinos", por lo mismo que decía antes... Porque, cuando pueden, se escapan a hacer el dominguero...

O sea que ya van dos más: meapinos y qué bonitos...


----------



## DickHavana

irene.acler said:


> Tengo una pregunta. En el post #4 se dice que se llaman a los italianos como _tanos_. Qué significa exactamente?




Creo haber leído en alguna parte que _tano_ viene de napolitano, y que está relacionado con el hecho de que la mayoría de la emigración de Italia procedía del sur del país.



TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Y luego me he acordado de "Wap" (ésta es muy típica) cuyo origen está en _guappo_, palabra napolitana de claro origen español.
> 
> Steinbeck, cuando habla de los tipos que habitan en Cannery Row (fantastica novela - os la recomiendo) y da toda una lista de las procedencias, a los italianos los llama "waps".



Creo que el denominar a alguien _Wap-guappo_ suele implicar muchas veces un toque macarra. Algo se comentó sobre eso en algún hilo de este foro.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

DickHavana said:


> Creo que el denominar a alguien _Wap-guappo_ suele implicar muchas veces un toque macarra. Algo se comentó sobre eso en algún hilo de este foro.


 
Ahora que lo dices, Dick, a mí algo así me habían explicado...

Mirad lo de Steinbeck que os decía: 

"Then from the town pour Wops and Chinamen and Polaks, men and women in trousers and rubber coats and oil-cloth aprons... the dripping, smelly, tired Wops and Chinamen and Polaks, men and women, straggle out and droop their ways up the hill into the town and Cannery Row becomes itself again - quiet and magical".

Me pregunto cómo se tradujo todo esto en castellano... 

Saludos a todos y buenas noches


----------



## Laztana

Hola,
En el País Vasco, a los de Alava les llamamos "patateros". No creo que sea despectivo, sino más bien una broma pero a muchos no les hace nada de gracia.
A los de Santander también les damos un nombre pero ahora mismo no consigo acordarme.

Un comentario sobre los "kiwis": en general no les molesta que les llamen así, excepto si lo hace un australiano porque para ellos sí que tiene una connotación despectiva.

saludos


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Laztana said:


> A los de Santander también les damos un nombre pero ahora mismo no consigo acordarme.


 
Pues a mí me habían dicho que "cucos", porque se comportan, al parecer, igual que dicho pájaro... Esto me lo contó un amigo de Mundaca...


----------



## Laztana

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Pues a mí me habían dicho que "cucos", porque se comportan, al parecer, igual que dicho pájaro... Esto me lo contó un amigo de Mundaca...



sí, esa era la palabra! gracias

creo que el cuco pone sus huevos en el nido de otros pájaros y hubo un tiempo (hace muchísimos años) en el que las mujeres de cantabria venían a parir a bizkaia por algun beneficio foral de los nacidos aquí y de ahí les viene el nombre...al menos eso es lo que me contaron hace mucho aunque no sé si será cierto.

saludos


----------



## tvdxer

In the U.S. we probably don't have as many as other countries, simply because our lack of proximity to more than a few.  

Brits are sometimes called "lemmies", French "frogs" or "Frenchies", Mexicans "wetbacks" (though this seems to refer to illegal immigrants crossing the Rio Grande; but I think I've heard it used for Mexicans in general), Arabs "sandniggers" (obviously very offensive), Japanese "Japs", Vietnamese "gooks", and Canadians "Canucks" (I don't think this is a particularly offensive one).


----------



## mandarinita

Otro ejemplo de como puede algo ser despectivo siendo un simple gentilicio.

Chileno... en Argentina se escucha muchas veces decirle chileno, a un chileno... y aún así decirlo despectivamente.


----------



## alexacohen

Laztana said:


> Hola,
> En el País Vasco, a los de Alava les llamamos "patateros". No creo que sea despectivo, sino más bien una broma pero a muchos no les hace nada de gracia.
> A los de Santander también les damos un nombre pero ahora mismo no consigo acordarme.
> 
> Un comentario sobre los "kiwis": en general no les molesta que les llamen así, excepto si lo hace un australiano porque para ellos sí que tiene una connotación despectiva.
> 
> saludos


 
Para el resto de los gallegos, los de Lugo son "de Lujo". Incluído el duque de... ).
Yo sólo conozco lo de "kiwi" desde la perspectiva de mi Aussie... que no lo dice en plan peyorativo, sino cariñoso.
Pero no veas la mala leche con que me han llamado "judía" más veces de las que puedo contar.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

alexacohen said:


> Para el resto de los gallegos, los de Lugo son "de Lujo". Incluído el duque de... ).
> Yo sólo conozco lo de "kiwi" desde la perspectiva de mi Aussie... que no lo dice en plan peyorativo, sino cariñoso.
> Pero no veas la mala leche con que me han llamado "judía" más veces de las que puedo contar.


 
Os decía lo de "polacos", pero también he oído a gente llamar a los catalanes "judíos" con muy mala leche... Supongo que por aquello de "peseteros" y porque dicen que somos muy nuestros...

Reitero de nuevo: el TONO en estos casos lo es todo


----------



## mirx

mandarinita said:


> Otro ejemplo de como puede algo ser despectivo siendo un simple gentilicio.
> 
> Chileno... en Argentina se escucha muchas veces decirle chileno, a un chileno... y aún así decirlo despectivamente.


 

Lo mismo pasa en México. Decirle a alguien "chilango" es un insulto muy fuerte, y chilango es el gentilicio de la gente de Cd. De México.

Lo mismo pasa con "peruano", ¿Cuándo pasó que ser peruano fuera malo? No sé.


----------



## alexacohen

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Os decía lo de "polacos", pero también he oído a gente llamar a los catalanes "judíos" con muy mala leche... Supongo que por aquello de "peseteros" y porque dicen que somos muy nuestros...
> 
> Reitero de nuevo: el TONO en estos casos lo es todo


 
Mi querida Tradu...
No sabía yo que a los catalanes los llamasen "judíos". Vaya por Dios, y yo que pensé que "judío" con mala leche iba dirigida a los hebreos na má.


----------



## Laztana

alexacohen said:


> Para el resto de los gallegos, los de Lugo son "de Lujo". Incluído el duque de... ).
> Yo sólo conozco lo de "kiwi" desde la perspectiva de mi Aussie... que no lo dice en plan peyorativo, sino cariñoso.
> Pero no veas la mala leche con que me han llamado "judía" más veces de las que puedo contar.



Hola,
yo conozco el termino desde la perspectiva de mi kiwi y de los años que pasó con los Aussies, supongo que dependerá de la situación y de que cómo se digan las cosas...claro que a mí me lo permite todo, hasta que le llame kiwi


----------



## Breogan

Laztana said:


> sí, esa era la palabra! gracias
> 
> creo que el cuco pone sus huevos en el nido de otros pájaros y hubo un tiempo (hace muchísimos años) en el que las mujeres de cantabria venían a parir a bizkaia por algun beneficio foral de los nacidos aquí y de ahí les viene el nombre...al menos eso es lo que me contaron hace mucho aunque no sé si será cierto.
> 
> saludos



Era para que sus hijos quedasen exentos del servicio militar, como "vascos" que eran.


----------



## Breogan

DickHavana said:


> El equivalente en el País Vasco a "charnego" era "maketo" y, ya en los años 60, "koreano". El opuesto podía ser "baskorro" o cosas como "habláis como los perros". A día de hoy, lo de "maketo" creo que se usa más como broma que como otra cosa, en plan tengo 1/4 de maketo y cosas así.



"Maketo", derivado quizás de la palabra "macuto" (donde el emigrante llevaba sus cosas durante el viaje) o bien de "meteco" (residente extranjero en Atenas, sin derechos políticos).

En Hernani se usaba "churriano".



> En Navarra, en los últimos tiempos, y visto que desde determinados sectores se ha promovido como poco menos que una herejía ser o sentirse a la vez vasco y navarro (bien por origen, bien por ascendiente, bien por decisión personal), yo me suelo definir como "asconavarro".


Condenada política que todo lo confunde y perturba.
Como toda persona medianamente culta sabe, los navarros son vascos y los alaveses, vizcaínos y guipuzcoanos vascongados. Es decir, que Navarra es la patria originaria de los vascos de todas las provincias.


----------



## DickHavana

Breogan said:


> Como toda persona medianamente culta sabe, los navarros son vascos y los alaveses, vizcaínos y guipuzcoanos vascongados. Es decir, que Navarra es la patria originaria de los vascos de todas las provincias.



Hombre, breogan. Con esa afirmación, que se hace eco de una teoría para nada demostrada, creo que sólo se contribuye a crear más confusión. Mantener que los várdulos, caristios y autrigones fueron "vasconizados" por los vascones es una teoría que  no deja de tener un interesado matiz político y que según mantienen los investigadores más serios no parece sostenerse mucho cuando se examina en serio. Más bien se tiende a ver a los vascones (cuyo foco principal fue efectivamente Navarra) como  la más importante y desarrollada de una serie de tribus o pueblos  que hablaban lenguas euskéricas. La distribución de los grandes grupos dialectales vascos coincidente con la descripción por los romanos de los antiguos territorios de estas tribus parece ir en buena parte en ese sentido. De cualquier modo, nos iríamos "off-topic".

Un saludo, amigo.
Gero arte, lagun


----------



## Fernando

Lo de la teoría la he oído varias veces. Ni idea de su grado de certeza.

En cuanto a algunas cosas que se han dicho por aquí:

- Lo de pokemon = ecuatoriano. No lo he oído en mi vida.
- Turcos = coruñeses. Cariñosamente lo dicen los de Vigo ("capital Lisboa" para los coruñeses) en referencia a una invasión de piratas musulmanes que llegó hasta Coruña y parece ser que dejó semilla entre las mujeres locales. Lo cuento como me lo cuentan.
- Lo de "Lujo" se refiere a que los lucenses practican la jeada (pronuncian la "gu" como "j").
- Judíos = Catalanes. Digo lo mismo que lo de los pokemones. A los catalanes se les puede haber aplicado todo lo que se refiera a agarrados, con lo que puede ser que se haya oído, pero no como una costumbre.

Se os ha olvidado, que yo recuerde:

- Emeritenses (Mérida) = pecholatas (por su pasado romano).
- Guipuchis (de Guipúzcoa o de San Sebastián, el barrio más bonito de Bilbao).
- Belloteros = Extremeños.
- Malafollás = Granadinos.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Fernando said:


> - Judíos = Catalanes. Digo lo mismo que lo de los pokemones. A los catalanes se les puede haber aplicado todo lo que se refiera a agarrados, *(**   ¡Con lo majos que somos!)* con lo que puede ser que se haya oído, pero no como una costumbre.
> 
> Se os ha olvidado, que yo recuerde:
> 
> - Emeritenses (Mérida) = pecholatas (por su pasado romano).
> - Guipuchis (de Guipúzcoa o de San Sebastián, el barrio más bonito de Bilbao).


 
Buenísimo lo de "pecholatas" y lo de "guipujis" no entiendo... ¿así les llaman a los de Sanse los bilbaínos?


----------



## Fernando

Les llaman cosas peores, pero "guipuchi" < guipuzcoano.

Por cierto, dos de los que me acuerdo ahora:

- Algecireños a gente de La Línea: "piojosos" (sin comentarios).
- La línea a algecireños: "especiales" (parece ser que se duda de su hombría, por decirlo en fino).


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En Málaga a los catalanes se les llama *catalinos*, y se ha extendido a los seguidores del FC Barcelona, sean de donde sean.


----------



## Laztana

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Buenísimo lo de "pecholatas" y lo de "guipujis" no entiendo... ¿así les llaman a los de Sanse los bilbaínos?



Sí, la verdad es que a los gipuzkoanos le llamamos giputzis, es un término muy extendido, y a gipuzkoa a veces giputzilandia. También hacemos referencia a que gipuzkoa es las afueras de bilbao y ese tipo de cosas. Espero que nadie se ofenda, yo sólo cuento lo que pasa por estos lares


----------



## Breogan

Fernando said:


> ...
> - Turcos = coruñeses. Cariñosamente lo dicen los de Vigo ("capital Lisboa" para los coruñeses) en referencia a una invasión de piratas musulmanes que llegó hasta Coruña y parece ser que dejó semilla entre las mujeres locales. Lo cuento como me lo cuentan.
> ...




Pues te han contado un cuento chino. Todo viene de una canción de Os Resentidos, donde se llama "turcos" a los coruñeses, "porque no quieren ser gallegos", como los turcos que tampoco quieren ser asiáticos, sino europeos.

Los piratas que llegaron a Coruña eran los ingleses de Francis Drake, es posible que también haya alguna relación con esto.


----------



## Fernando

Pues a estos les han contado la misma milonga:

http://www.mundoturco.com/?p=1911

No creo que sea tan reciente como para ser inventado por "Os resentidos".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> En Málaga a los catalanes se les llama *catalinos*, y se ha extendido a los seguidores del FC Barcelona, sean de donde sean.


 
Yo he oído a algún catalán de pura cepa autodenominarse "catalino"; la verdad es que es bastante simpático. Yo soy muy del Barça , o sea que se despide de vosotros, con mucho cariño, doña Catalina


----------



## DickHavana

Me he acordado:
A los guipuzcoanos en Navarra se les llama "robasetas" por la cantidad de excursionistas guipuzcoanos que se dedican a esquilmar nuestros montes de hongos. 

Por contra, los navarros seríamos "meaplayas", ya que los guipuzcoanos nos acusan de anegar en verano sus playas y llenarlas de pis. Esta es una cuestión muy peliaguda ya que por ejemplo no está nada claro para muchos navarros que la famosa playa de la Concha (en San Sebastián) pertenezca realmente a Gipuzkoa , sino más bien a la Navarra marítima.


----------



## alexacohen

Fernando said:


> - Judíos = Catalanes. A los catalanes se les puede haber aplicado todo lo que se refiera a agarrados, con lo que puede ser que se haya oído, pero no como una costumbre.


 
De lo que se entera una.
Yo pensaba que me escupían "judía" porque soy judía. No porque me quisieran llamar agarrada. En fin.
¿Quién demonios nos llama malafollás a los granaínos?
¿Y a los naturales de Cabra, cómo les llaman ?


----------



## Fernando

Los naturales de Cabra son los egabrenses, no lo que tú estás pensando.

Lo de Granada se oye mucho en Málaga.


----------



## DCPaco

mjscott said:


> Mexicans - spics, taco-benders, chili-chokers, greasers, wetbacks, beaners
> 
> *It should also be noted that to most people of the USA, Mexicans are ALL people that come from south of the US border.  Sometimes, if the person is really ignorant, the Spaniards are:  European Mexicans.*
> 
> These are ALL derogatory.
> 
> Canadians - Canuks
> Depends on who you're talking to if it is derogatory or not.
> 
> Oklahomans - Okies--also used for all who migrated west during the Great Depression--derogatory.
> 
> Arkansans - Arkies


----------



## Tomby

MORTIMER said:


> ...Ingleses, alemanes, estadounidenses-Guiri. Creo que guiri viene de la pronunciación literal de "where`s" que utilizanban los turistas


Un "guiri" actualmente, en España, es un extranjero anglosajón, pero el origen nace en las Guerras Carlistas entre los carlistas (partidarios de D. Carlos de Borbón) contra liberales o isabelinos; precisamente era el nombre con el cual designaban los carlistas a sus adversarios, los liberales o defensores de la Reina Dª. Isabel II de Borbón. En resumidas cuentas, se trató de dos guerras civiles.
¡Saludos!


----------



## alexacohen

Fernando said:


> Los naturales de Cabra son los egabrenses, no lo que tú estás pensando.


 
Perdona, pero te equivocas. Sé cómo se les llama a los naturales de Cabra; para eso sirve el Latín, entre otras cosas. 
Lo que estaba pensando es que, con la mala leche que tenemos con lo de los gentilicios, nunca haya oído llamar a los naturales de Cabra con otro nombre que egabrenses.
Y eso que nos lo ponen a huevo.


----------



## Fernando

Para que veas, en ese caso somos políticamente correctos.


----------



## alexacohen

Fernando said:


> Para que veas, en ese caso somos políticamente correctos.


 
Pues será el único.
¿no es verdad, gato ?


----------



## Fernando

De gato, nada. Yo soy bellotero.

Para no españoles, los "gatos" son los de Madrid "de toda la vida". Un grupo ciertamente reducido.


----------



## mirx

Fernando said:


> De gato, nada. Yo soy bellotero.
> 
> Para no españoles, los "gatos" son los de Madrid "de toda la vida". Un grupo ciertamente reducido.


 
Bonito apodo, un gato en México es un sirviente, un donadie, quizá por aquello de "pelagatos".

Y me apena no poder ser de más ayuda y contribuir con el tema, pero en México no tenemos gentilicios despectivos o no-despectivo para otros países. Lo único que se me ocurre es "gringo" y hay quienes dicen que "gachupín" para los españoles, pero difícilmente una persona de menos de 60 años utiliza ese calificativo para alguien. De hecho podría hacer una encuesta entre mis amigos y no creo que la mitad sepa qué es un gachupín.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

mirx said:


> Bonito apodo, un gato en México es un sirviente, un donadie, quizá por aquello de "pelagatos".
> 
> Y me apena no poder ser de más ayuda y contribuir con el tema, pero en México no tenemos gentilicios despectivos o no-despectivo para otros países. Lo único que se me ocurre es "gringo" y hay quienes dicen que "gachupín" para los españoles, pero difícilmente una persona de menos de 60 años utiliza ese calificativo para alguien. De hecho podría hacer una encuesta entre mis amigos y no creo que la mitad sepa qué es un gachupín.


 
Mirx, perdona mi ignorancia, pero... ¿y por qué *gachupín*? ¿Qué significa exactamente? ¿Cómo está connotado?

Un saludo a México desde Barcelona


----------



## cabezadevaca

Hola a tod@s,

Creo que este no ha salido, a los de Toledo se les suele llamar "bolos". El origen, lo desconozco. La connotación puede ser despectiva, pero lo normal es que sea en plan amistoso, de reconocimiento (entre ellos mismos se lo dicen, "ay, bolo !").

Saludos


----------



## DCPaco

Este artículo de Wikipedia viene muy completo en cuanto el mundo hispánico.

*Gentilicios xenófobos y coloquiales*

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gentilicios_xen%C3%B3fobos_y_coloquiales


----------



## DickHavana

Recuerdo a un amigo de Madrid que hace años cuando hablaba de Móstoles (ciudad residencial a unos pocos kilómtros de la capital)  la llamaba "el más allá", como aludiendo a que después de Móstoles estaba la nada. 

De la lista aportada de la Wikipedia, no he oído en la vida el término "vagaluz" para referirse a los andaluces (la verdad es que reconozco que muchos amigos en la extrema derecha no tengo), pero sí recuerdo un término oído alguna vez a alguna persona mayor, con las mismas connotaciones: "¿Andaluz? No,  _andaapilas_". Lo he oído hace muchos años y muy rara vez.

Y creo que pasamos por alto todos un clásico (que veo que está en esta lista), que es la manera en que los canarios llaman a los peninsulares: "godos".


----------



## Antpax

DickHavana said:


> Recuerdo a un amigo de Madrid que hace años cuando hablaba de Móstoles (ciudad residencial a unos pocos kilómtros de la capital) la llamaba "el más allá", como aludiendo a que después de Móstoles estaba la nada.
> quote]
> 
> Yo tenía entendido que viene de los tiempos en que los vías de comunicación eran bastante peores que ahora, queriendo decir que estaba muy lejos.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

DickHavana said:


> Y creo que pasamos por alto todos un clásico (que veo que está en esta lista), que es la manera en que los canarios llaman a los peninsulares: "godos".


 
¡¡¡¡¡¡Es verdad!!!!!


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> ¡¡¡¡¡¡Es verdad!!!!!


 
El término *godo *en Canarias tuvo un origen claramente despectivo, para referirse especialmente a aquellos originarios de la Península que no se adaptaban a las islas, que andaban todo el día criticando las costumbres isleñas, que llamaban _aplatanados_  a los canarios y que en líneas generales mostraban una supuesta superioridad frente a los canarios.
Cuando no se quería dar ese caracter despectivo, se decía* peninsular.*

En las décadas más recientes eso ha cambiado un poco y la carga despectiva del término *godo *depende un poco más del contexto.
Puede seguir siendo muy despectivo, especialmente si le añades *de mierda*, o puede tener un cariz más neutro.
Fulanita es goda, puede significar sólo que es de la Península, sin más connotaciones.


----------



## Fernando

DickHavana said:


> De la lista aportada de la Wikipedia, no he oído en la vida el término "vagaluz" para referirse a los andaluces (la verdad es que reconozco que muchos amigos en la extrema derecha no tengo), pero sí recuerdo un término oído alguna vez a alguna persona mayor, con las mismas connotaciones: "¿Andaluz? No,  _andaapilas_". Lo he oído hace muchos años y muy rara vez.



De acuerdo. Yo no lo había oído nunca.


----------



## Laztana

Hola,
me acabo de acordar de otro...a veces en Galicia he oido "picholeiro" para los de Santiago de Compostela, pero no sé si se considera despectivo, ni cuál es el origen.
saludos


----------



## DickHavana

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> En las décadas más recientes eso ha cambiado un poco y la carga despectiva del término *godo *depende un poco más del contexto.
> Puede seguir siendo muy despectivo, especialmente si le añades *de mierda*, o puede tener un cariz más neutro.



Me resulta realmente clarificador saber que si alguien me llama *godo de mierda* debo entender que me está ofendiendo.  

Saludos


----------



## ena 63

DickHavana said:


> Recuerdo a un amigo de Madrid que hace años cuando hablaba de Móstoles (ciudad residencial a unos pocos kilómetros de la capital)  la llamaba "el más allá", como aludiendo a que después de Móstoles estaba la nada.



Hola:
Sí, yo también lo he oído (hace muchos años), de Móstoles, Fuenlabrada, Arganda, pero yo siempre pensé que era porque la parte sur-este de Madrid, es bastante desértica, ibas (vas) en coche, veías (ves) miles de casas y de repente "nada", muy distinta a la parte oeste y norte dirección las sierras.

Y "vagaluz", totalmente desconocido.

Saludos


----------



## DickHavana

Sin ánimo de intentar hacer ningún tratado sobre el asunto, supongo que pocas cosas son tan intrínsecas a la naturaleza humana como el hecho de regalar al "otro" con un apelativo más o menos cariñoso, más o menos denigrante, supongo que como forma de afianzarnos y resaltar nuestra superioridad, o de destacar lo que del "otro" nos llama la atención.

¿Quién no recuerda aquellos apodos con los que bautizábamos a compañeros y profesores (cuando no los sufríamos nosotros mismos)? ¿Quién no ha puesto algún mote chirriante a su vecino más odioso y goza en secreto cada vez que piensa en el apodo en cuestión? 

A medida que se amplía la comunidad, el fenómeno sigue. Los apodos personales se convierten muchas veces en familiares y acaban pasando muchas veces de generación en generación, sin que al final se sepa en realidad por qué a esta o la otra familia les llaman *Los Torranos*, *Los Follaos*, *Los Lajos*,* Los Mochuelos* o *Los Tres Peos*. Donde vivo, por ejemplo, hay pueblos que en la posguerra tuvieron al vecindario dividido en *topos* y *ratas*, y la mayoría de la gente joven sabe perfectamente si es topo o es rata, pero ya no sabe explicarte con precisión a qué se debía la distinción entre unos y otros.Pueblos rivales antaño, cuando ir a ligar al pueblo de al lado te podía costar un disgusto, se apelaban de forma más o menos humillante, y por ejemplo en un pueblo son los *cucos* y en el otro los *perros*, y dependiendo el uso que dieras a esas palabras todo podía acabar en una pelea (lo más probable) o en una amistad.

Supongo que a medida que el mundo se vaya globalizando todo esto tenderá a desaparecer o al menos a convertirse en un poco más  políticamente correcto.


Todos los apelativos usados aquí existen. Cualquier parecido con personas existentes en la vida real es pura coincidencia. Si alguien se sintiera aludido le puedo mandar en post privado el teléfono de mi abogado.

Saludos
Gero arte


----------



## juanpide

Para sudamericano también se usa mucho machupichu y panchito, además del ya mencionado sudaca. (por orden creciente de intensidad)


----------



## anahiseri

Yulia Alex said:


> Los rusos tienen un genticilio curioso de los alemanes. A todas las naciones las llamamos con sus nombres etnicos, digamos. Y a los alemanes les llamamamos nemets lo que literalmente quiere decir mudo. Y ese gentilicio es el unico para los alemanes, y es oficial y se pone en los documentos internacionales.
> Recibieron este gentilicio extrano en la epoca del zar Pedro I. Aquel invito a muchos ingenieros y otrod especialistas de los paises como Prusia (?), Holanda etc. y claro que no hablaban ruso. Por eso se comunicaban como mudos con los rusos.
> Durante la segunda guerra mundial les llamaban a veces Fritz, lo que era despectivo, pero ahora se considera una nineria llamarles asi



Esta interesante anécdota me recuerda algo parecido del griego. Los antiguos griegos se denominaban a sí mismos "helenos", y los demás, los extranjeros, eran "bárbaros": porque no hablaban griego, decían "bla bla", "balbuceaban".


----------



## anahiseri

juanpide said:


> Para sudamericano también se usa mucho machupichu y panchito, además del ya mencionado sudaca. (por orden creciente de intensidad)


yo diría por orden creciente de desprecio

No sé yo por qué derroteros puede seguir este hilo. . . . hm. . .  miedo me da


----------



## franknagy

Sobrenombres en Húngaro:
Alemanes se llaman por las palabra neutro "német". Esta palabra ha sido sobrenombre Eslavo  néma= mudo.
Alemanes se llaman por sobrenombre "sváb" porque muchos inmigrantes alemanes llegaban de Suabia en siglo 18.

Ruso: neutro = "orosz", irrisorio = "ruszki".

Los estadounidense(s) se llaman oficialmente "amerikai(ak)".
Sobrenombres de los estadounidenses: "jenki", "amcsi".

Los italiano(s) son oficialmente "olasz(ok). Sus sobrenombre es digó(k).
Si una muchacha periere mozo italianos, ella "digózik".

Austria -> "osztrák". Amablamente "sógor(ok)" = cuñado(s).


----------

